# A very small photo shoot



## King Nismo (Sep 22, 2006)

It is a very small photoshoot with The Kings Nur and my friends MKIV. More pictures on the way :squintdan ....


----------



## RH18 (Feb 23, 2007)

cant see too much =) would like to see more of your Nur in the light!


----------



## WickedOne513 (Oct 13, 2007)

Want to see more of your NUR


----------



## King Nismo (Sep 22, 2006)

I am getting more pictures from his camera soon! 97 MKIV and an 02 M spec Nur. haha next photoshoot will be on Miami beach!


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

very dark, those pics

any chance of one with you in it?

say, holding a copy of today's newpaper, sitting in the driver's seat?

i think it's called an eggnog- we've been waiting some time for yours

blagger


----------



## tokes (Jul 16, 2006)

I love how you took the first picture and cropped out the Illinois plates.

That black Supra is owned by the same guy who owns that R34 GTR, which happens to be not a NUR-spec, and not yours.

I believe I speak for everyone when I say "GET THE **** OUT!" and you should be :banned: 

Is your alterego sixspeed?


----------



## tokes (Jul 16, 2006)

Supraforums.com

That's the original thread on Supraforums. Nice try, jackass. No wonder you haven't made it out to any local GTR meets, it's because you don't have one.


----------



## King Nismo (Sep 22, 2006)

Keith? I know this guy and chris so try again


----------



## T.F.S. (Feb 5, 2004)

pmsl....busted!


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

In my humble opinion...

Anyone who refers to themselves as the 'King', can't be very good... *laughs*

Busted!

I've been expecting this and waiting for it to happen...


----------



## supra2aSKYLINE (Nov 25, 2007)

Hello Everyone, sorry to make this my first post and all but, it was brought to my attention that my car was already here? How nice, i have no idea who this kid is. But best of luck to you. And How do you know my Name????? anyways........His is my car it's a 2000 GT-R not a NUR, (i wish it was though) these pics were taken the night i got the car. if anyone would like more prof i would happily take more pics of it for you. Hope to talk to you guys again......
Thanks 
Keith

P.S. Thank you "tokes"


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

fpmsl

well done tokes


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

King Nismo said:


> It is a very small photoshoot with The Kings Nur and my friends MKIV. More pictures on the way :squintdan ....


Weird that you put orange marker lights in a car that came with the clears stock...usually it's the other way around...is this to confuse people???

King, how long now have I been asking for pics of your car...thanks for finally producing! Too bad it's not yours and it took like 3 minutes before you were outed like a little bitch!!!


----------



## King Nismo (Sep 22, 2006)

aaah sh!t I knew you would have been in the woods waiting for this one PSD1! But as you can see I am still standing. I have something waiting for this thread in Feb. And trust..it will be mine


----------



## Turbonutter (Nov 11, 2007)

This kind of reminds me of Waynes World, when Wayne drools over the white Fender Strat in the music shop. Then one day, after fret [email protected] all over it in the said shop, he suddenly buys it. No Stairway To Heaven, denied.

I'll be waiting to see how this pans out, but my breath won't be baited.


----------



## supdawg79 (Aug 12, 2004)

Pathetic attempt at being in the GT-R family...Take two. Wow...Just wow.


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

After all the bulls#!t claims, all the boasting and bragging... All that talk about big plans... the truth has finally been revealed...

To think he doesn't even have the car he claims to begin with *laughs*
Now the 'King' wants to save whatever he has left by dishing out yet another claim which will have to wait till February. A vehicle supposed to be in his possession a year ago...

Nice one tokes


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

That's just sad :chuckle:


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

LOL, goodbye....


----------



## GODSPPD (Nov 25, 2007)

Hey everyone, thought i drop by to see what the whole commotion was about, but i'm the black mkiv in the picture next to my buddy's skyline. Good to see pictures up of our cars before Supra2aSKYLINE posted anything! We'll hopefully get more pictures out, but its getting cold here in chicago!

On a happier note, he has a very clean skyline. Pictures don't do any justice, they usually don't.

- Chris


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)




----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

whahaha


----------



## GTR WANNABE (Feb 21, 2002)

What's the point of claiming to own a car that you'll never have....... 

Anyway must dash, my 2000 bhp R34 needs cleaning, and the Veyron could do with a run out......  

Rob


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

King Nismo said:


> aaah sh!t I knew you would have been in the woods waiting for this one PSD1! But as you can see I am still standing. I have something waiting for this thread in Feb. And trust..it will be mine


OK...but I certainly wont hold my breath...kid!


----------



## NISMO-GTR (Jan 28, 2006)

PMSL

The thing is, i also thought this boy was real and had a NUR Spec....

I dont know why someone would want to pretend there someone their not.... [email protected]

:chuckle:


----------



## supra2aSKYLINE (Nov 25, 2007)

yeah i don't get it, why did he need to do this???? and why is he all cool about it?


----------



## NISMO-GTR (Jan 28, 2006)

another thing, says hes waiting for photos to be developed but its getting cold in Chicago.... if i was real id get my pics up ASAP!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2005)

this is a brilliant thread just what you need when you need cheering up a total laugh, cant wait ti Feb now to see what happens, you never know it may be a Nur-spec, just one of the Autoart toy versions LOL....


----------



## King Nismo (Sep 22, 2006)

It will be funny wow will it be funny in Feb. I will remain "King" Just wait and see. I will come stronger than a Nur and believe that. Like I said I spoke too soon and fell in a hole when the car was sold I had full intention of buying the Nur but then it was sold and I had showed off way too much by then and couldnt back down. Now I am stuck well busted for now at least. Most people laugh but I will have the last laugh.


----------



## King Nismo (Sep 22, 2006)

supra2aSKYLINE said:


> yeah i don't get it, why did he need to do this???? and why is he all cool about it?


I am cool about it because I didn't buy the car because it was sold. You say that like I just stole government funds IT IS NOTHING BUT A CAR! I was busted my 3rd week in the forums it is just official now. Not my fault it was sold. But what my fault is I should have came in the forums not saying I had the car already but I had intentions of buying the car then things would have went much smoother so I am 120% guilty of that and I know.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

your really sad ...


----------



## Rostampoor (Nov 20, 2006)

matty32 said:


> your really sad ...


Yes.


----------



## King Nismo (Sep 22, 2006)

To be honest I feel very very good right now!


----------



## tokes (Jul 16, 2006)

Why do you even try to continue?

Ok, so you maybe thought about buying a car (although I doubt you're past the age of 18, or that your occupation involves anything other than fast food) but why be a little twat about it when things don't work out? I think about winning the lottery and slamming Sienna Miller all the time, but it doesn't mean they're actually going to happen, nor would I tell people that I am now rich and plowing a hot chick.

You didn't lie to "save face" about a "deal" falling through, you lied so you could live in a fantasy world because you're some pathetic low life who doesn't have the drive or intelligence to get a real job to afford nice things, and wanted to escape your day-to-day shithole for once. I know tons of people who lie about their cars like this, and they're all pathetic losers. You can try and deny it all you want, but unless you actually have pictures of your ballin' home and whatever you're supposedly getting in February you're still just on the slow path to finally becoming that afternoon shift McDonalds manager.


----------



## supra2aSKYLINE (Nov 25, 2007)

yeah thats great the car was sold (you say) but those pictures i took they had nothing to do with the seller or anything. if you say you were going to buy this one, where were you going to buy it from. yes it just a car, but why would you do it and how do you know my name?????? 

Tokes is right on the money......


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

King Nismo said:


> I was busted my 3rd week in the forums it is just official now.


It was official in my mind first couple of times I asked for pictures...then you kept coming back with more and more wild ass ideas...someone with more time than me should go back through them all. Some I remember are putting a 2JZ in, selling the NuR motor, even though it had very low miles on it...:blahblah: Reminds me of 6 speed! 

<<<<<<<See that, it is the GT-R I owned up until September of this year, yup...not even a lowly little V-Spec, but it was mine and I never made it out to be anything other than what it was...MINE! You should change your AVATAR!:sadwavey:


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

See, the thing is, I don't understand is if he was already busted his 3rd week in, why continue with the lies? Isn't he just digging a bigger grave for himself? 

This just keeps getting better. *laughs*

Then claiming to know Keith and Chris too, well now that they're here, they too are wondering who the heck this kid is. Best part is, he's still trying to cover up.

Here are the threads started by 'The King' (of should I say, "The Kid") which psd1 had mentioned... 

how can I get in contact with shin?
Difference between Garrett T04Z and HKS T04Z?
Nismo GT block or OS Giken RB30?
N1 block for sale
2JZ-GTE into GT-R chassis?
RB26 Bore x Stroke...will it be too much???
Twin T51R turbos?
My Stroker kit
Paint and rims colors???
King Nismo's Twin turbo selections
Anyone know where to get a HKS racing titanium exhaust?
Nissan GT-R driven by Carlos Ghosn himself! AMAZING!
Nissan GTR First test drive
GT-R walkaround
Looking for a race car 
Nissan employee & VR38 engine details
A very small photo shoot

Some of the stuff said and the claims he made are absolutely hilarious.:chuckle: 

So are we all supposed to be expecting pictures of a race car in February?  
Hahahahahh..."The King"....hahahahah
I'm sorry, I just can't stop laughing.


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

This is a very funny thred, keep it coming King. 
Got a little bored after 6speed left.


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Oh my god what an utter mongo.

Im shocked anyone here carried on believing him, I remember some of his first ever threads were about twin t51s and stuff he was having, and almost everything he posts smacks of total BS, and been loving the fact he been claiming he has a new GTR coming soon etc.

Soon as I saw he had posted pics i knew he was gonna be busted, and i scrolled down, and he was.


----------



## NISMO-GTR (Jan 28, 2006)

So lets have it then fcuk-nut, why bother lieing in the first place??

I dont believe for a second you "got something comeing in Feb and you'll have the last laugh" - why should we believe you now after youve opened your account with lies??

Why look at a car, and then miss out by it being bought by someone else - if you had the cash when you looked at the car, just put a deposit down and secure it, or did you wake up in that particular dream?? 

It does make me chuckle though, you do realise people are just going to mock you now, unless you pull a NUR spec in feb, or a 700+ 34 with YOU in the pic holding a up to date paper, again you will just be mocked.... do you think we really give a shit about your lies?? 

This forum is about people who OWN GTR's, not dreamers... we help each otyher out when we can on GTR issues and attend meets through out the year... have i been to a GTR meet? no, but i am a member of a local jap car club and have been to those, i can also take a pic of your desire of my own GTR - side view, straight on, me in it with a clown outfit if it really tickles your fancy with a passport pic to prove who i am.

This forum is beginning to get plagued by porno threads and now you... it makes me sick, were not young chavs out for a pi55 take, were all grown men who have a love and desire for Skylines, people like you should just go play on GT4 and leave your dreaming at that.

MOD's - can you ban him, pretty please with cherries and a NUR on top?? 

:banned:


----------



## icydude (Nov 15, 2006)

this thread is gold.

king nismo, you are sad.


----------



## supra2aSKYLINE (Nov 25, 2007)

You say you wanted the one i have??? thats a joke, you could have bought it anytime you want. i told the guy that had it, I was going out of town for like two weeks and i'll come see it, when i get back. oh wait you made the whole thing up. Get a life dude, there's a new Need For Speed game out, Go get it.

I feel bad for everyone else that has been dealing with his kid for months.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2005)

im not sure how standing in a photo with a newspaper as proof of date proves i have a car, i could do that with any car.

so basiclly even if you post pics we wont believe you, might as well get your coat on the way out...


----------



## Chilli (Jul 16, 2007)

Mods - ban his IP addy - (maybe worth checking to c if it's the same as 6speed's at the same time hey


----------



## langerdan (Nov 3, 2006)

knew youd be caught out ha ha your 1200whp nur threads always stank of BS
have you nothing better to do than come on here and tell blatant lies


----------



## simmie (Aug 5, 2007)

waste of bandwidth mate ......


----------



## GODSPPD (Nov 25, 2007)

yeah!


----------



## WickedOne513 (Oct 13, 2007)

that is a beautiful GTR


----------



## Jim27 (Jul 1, 2004)




----------



## Micky Hanson (Oct 1, 2006)

*Hey King Nismo i have saved you the trouble of photoshop time in Feb*

Hey King Nismo i have saved you the trouble of photoshop time in February, 







[/IMG]


now dont get upset and go into school tomorrow and shoot up a load of kids cause you got busted here.... lol


----------



## supra2aSKYLINE (Nov 25, 2007)

Ha ha


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

*laughs*

I don't think he's coming back.


----------



## Prov1 (Jun 29, 2007)

fantastic stuff, i have not stopped laughing


----------



## King Nismo (Sep 22, 2006)

I can't come back if I never left. Like I said it will be funny in mid feb. I am not 6speed! I won't leave the face of the earth!


----------



## King Nismo (Sep 22, 2006)

Yeah don't stop because I will be laughing with you in 3 months...But I probably will be laughing alone because I will shut everyone up then. I am not 6 speed I dont run and hide.


----------



## jas3113 (Aug 24, 2005)

King Nismo said:


> Yeah don't stop because I will be laughing with you in 3 months...But I probably will be laughing alone because I will shut everyone up then. I am not 6 speed I dont run and hide.


The problem is that you had already made a disgrace of yourself by claiming to have a NUR and now you claim to have ordered a R35. Unless you can prove that you have plopped down that type of cash, show a reciept or have a reputable vendor vouch for you, I call BS. 

I have guys contacting me to get a new R35, even with over a 100k they can't get in front of the list and get one before April in Japan.

The 1st R35 will be in the US in December and going to a company in Detroit for R&D.

John


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

Just when he thought there was a hint of hope left to pick himself up.... shot down and blown to pieces....

*laughs*

King, Kid..whatever... Do yourself a favor, just stop... your grave keeps getting deeper.


----------



## King Nismo (Sep 22, 2006)

Kid?! I am just as old as you! I will tell chris to get back on the forums he will tell you I am ordering it from him...Better yet call him yourself jap angels.


----------



## King Nismo (Sep 22, 2006)

jas3113 said:


> The problem is that you had already made a disgrace of yourself by claiming to have a NUR and now you claim to have ordered a R35. Unless you can prove that you have plopped down that type of cash, show a reciept or have a reputable vendor vouch for you, I call BS.
> 
> I have guys contacting me to get a new R35, even with over a 100k they can't get in front of the list and get one before April in Japan.
> 
> ...


Yeah your right john thats my problem was the Nur. Yeah I could easily get a new profile and wait then. I won't get mine until Feb Chris said. I know you won't believe a word I am saying but he told me he can get many in so if you did want one I could PM you his email. He is charging me 65k for the car and it will be close to 80k when shipping included etc. Better yet here is what I will do...EVER LAST thread I started I will print all of them and tape it to the car I can't think of any other thing to do to prove I am not lying.


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

Micky Hanson said:


> Hey King Nismo i have saved you the trouble of photoshop time in February,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy crap...that is some seriously funny stuff!!!! Thanks for the laugh!!!:bowdown1:


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

King Nismo said:


> Yeah your right john thats my problem was the Nur. Yeah I could easily get a new profile and wait then. I won't get mine until Feb Chris said. I know you won't believe a word I am saying but he told me he can get many in so if you did want one I could PM you his email. He is charging me 65k for the car and it will be close to 80k when shipping included etc. Better yet here is what I will do...EVER LAST thread I started I will print all of them and tape it to the car I can't think of any other thing to do to prove I am not lying.


After all the crap you talked about the new GT-R and now were supposed to believe your getting one???? Right...


----------



## steven_c (Oct 17, 2007)

Just read the whole thing and i am in tears!!!!!!!!!    this is some funny sh*t


----------



## King Nismo (Sep 22, 2006)

nvm SOMEONE BANNED MY USERNAME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I will make another one no one will know the difference anyway so I might as well make another right now.


----------



## jas3113 (Aug 24, 2005)

King Nismo said:


> Yeah your right john thats my problem was the Nur. Yeah I could easily get a new profile and wait then. I won't get mine until Feb Chris said. I know you won't believe a word I am saying but he told me he can get many in so if you did want one I could PM you his email. He is charging me 65k for the car and it will be close to 80k when shipping included etc. Better yet here is what I will do...EVER LAST thread I started I will print all of them and tape it to the car I can't think of any other thing to do to prove I am not lying.


Point me to the your guy I will buy 2 and import them myself for 65k. I have a couple of guys heading to Tokyo in January, I'll have them pick up the cars for me.

With the offical pricing structure, you're buying it way less than MSRP. 



Blow Dog said:


> Thanks to Shin from Japan for this info:
> 
> Hi,
> 
> ...


At today's exchange rates the car costs ins USD are: 
Base $70,566.25
Black $71,996.64
Premium $75,811.04

You have entertained alot of the members on the board, but this will get you no where in the long run. If you do get a GTR in the next few years and decide to ask for help, you may get none. 

I'd just say man up and apologize now to the members on the board and hope you gave them good laughs with the whole senerio. I'm sure they'll still welcome you on the boards provided there no over exaggeration in the post. 

We all want something in life, lying does nothing to help you get it.

There's always going to be doubters, prove them/me wrong by showing us there is some truth your stories. 

John


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

This thread is priceless, but I feel a bit wrong laughing at the guy.

I'd recommend cancelling the order and seeking help myself...

If he's not 6speed, do you reckon it could be 6speed's dad?


----------



## King Nismo (Sep 22, 2006)

jas3113 said:


> Point me to the your guy I will buy 2 and import them myself for 65k. I have a couple of guys heading to Tokyo in January, I'll have them pick up the cars for me.
> 
> With the offical pricing structure, you're buying it way less than MSRP.
> 
> ...


John you are the only one man...I will PM you his phone number, email and everything Chris and I discuss I won't waste my time I told the board I am sorry they can look back and ALL my post I won't say it again they will keep going at it. It is pointless and trust me even if they don't help me there is FA people that are IN the US. So I am about to get it together and let you know because this is BS right here. Chris will let you know I am getting it and thats all I care about. Better yet I will post them right here what we talked about.


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Get lost. period


----------



## King Nismo (Sep 22, 2006)

I will when i get my point across first.


----------



## Jim27 (Jul 1, 2004)

King Nismo said:


> I will when i get my point across first.


----------



## Micky Hanson (Oct 1, 2006)

PSD1- no probs mate thought it was a good time express my PS skills lol


----------



## Joeingo (May 11, 2006)

see, im 17, i know im young and wont have a skyline untill they have been around many many years, now instead of trying to lie about it i just wait and try to learn what i can, and plus if i had a skyline i would not be taping anything to it even if it is to prove a point, wouldn't want scotch tape stuck to the paint...


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

LOL


----------



## cbljkkj (Jan 29, 2006)

Shall we call him "Sevenspeed"?

I don't have a GT-R so I feel abit bad posting this but it was so hard to resist!


----------



## King Nismo (Sep 22, 2006)

I could have the dealership call each one of the members show the salesmans SSN and they wouldn't believe it! There is no point...they tell me to leave and shutup but they keep egging it on. Like I said I don't tuck tall and run I apologized I am not 6speed I have even intention to buy the car. I didn't show plates from Japan and say "I lost then when I was in Canada" It won't end joeingo I am not hurt by it it is funny to me also because if I am such a time waster why would you waste time on me??? I too read 6speeds thread and it was a little funny so I guess I see why this is such a knee slapper.


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

lol2


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Tel you what, I will call the dealership or person you ordered it from, I will.
Just give me the name and number to call, whether in Japan or in the US.
I hope that would end it, so ante up. Name, number, your name, etc... so I 
can call to verify. I am sure you have some documentation of this transaction, 
so scan it and post it up, something, anything meaningful.


----------



## MeLLoN Stu (Jun 9, 2005)

King Nismo said:


> It will be funny wow will it be funny in Feb. I will remain "King" Just wait and see. I will come stronger than a Nur and believe that. Like I said I spoke too soon and fell in a hole when the car was sold I had full intention of buying the Nur but then it was sold and I had showed off way too much by then and couldnt back down. Now I am stuck well busted for now at least. Most people laugh but I will have the last laugh.


Point being you still are trying to show off after having been somewhat comprehensively embarassed by being exposed as a liar. It's attention whoring using lies as a vehicle for it, nothing more, nothing less. A desperate attempt to be popular. 
Nobody really gives a shit that you lied, it's mildly amusing the manner in which the truth came out and made you look a fool, but at the end of the day nobody is going to give a shit whether you turn up in february with a brand spanking new GTR or not. Sure they're nice cars, and (hypothetically, as I'm sure it won't happen) people will compliment it, but nobody is going to sit at their PC and think you're the coolest guy ever because you've got one. 

How will you have the last laugh exactly? Do you realise how stupid you sound by talking like that? :chuckle: 

Another forum I use has a guy with a mclaren F1 and an Enzo, another guy with an F1 and an NSX, yet another very well heeled guy with several Rolls Royce phantoms, an enzo, a mclaren mercedes SLR, several Ferarri 599's and more. :smokin: 

Not one of these guys has their heads so far up their arse they're sat revelling in having better cars or more money than the next guy, they're just very well grounded enthusiasts who happen to be fortunate enough to afford such exotica. Because of this they get quite a lot of doubting people, why? Because of people like yourself.

The same can be said here, we're fortunate as a club to have some of the top Skyline's in the world on this very forum, and yet their owners tend to be modest and happy to talk to folks about the cars and more. It's part of being an enthusiast.

My point being there's always somebody out there doing better than you, who has something most people can only dream of owning and running, and it's often the case that the folks who do own these beasts are some of the most down to earth guys you'll talk to. 

The threads you've posted where the subject has been "your" car, has been nothing other than you talking a load of tripe, about a car you don't own, in a vain attempt at massaging your ego, the same as referring to yourself as "King", saying "wait till february, I'll show you", and claiming you'll have the last laugh. It just makes you sound immature and foolish. :GrowUp: 

Sorry but to those of us who are geniune owners and members of this forum and others, this crap is all too common. People who do this sort of stuff do so because it's easy to lie on the internet and create a false persona. Your case is no different to 6speeds, a desperate plea for attention and popularity by lying. Usually, it's by younger guys who won't be in the position to own such cars for quite some time but admire them. :lamer:


----------



## tokes (Jul 16, 2006)

Amen.

I'd call the dealership as well, he's just trying to bluff us. Or, he could be such a tire kicking hoser that he has actually called a dealership and made arrangements to buy a car but with no funding. Wouldn't suprise me, not the first time it's been done.


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

Well said guys, very well said...


----------



## mandhdrijfhout (Mar 13, 2006)

Awsome thread .

But you seem to don't care that you have lied for 1 year about owning GTR and blatantly don't . What a ****


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

I am still waiting for the info I requested mate. Perhaps he can have his mom write on a slip of paper that he bought that car.


----------



## usagtrpilot (Aug 19, 2005)

You know, after reading this hilarious thread, I actually feel sorry for the little pathetic, attention deficient bastard... 


Tell you what. I got you man. An R34 Nur from me to you...










Get your own glue.


----------



## supra2aSKYLINE (Nov 25, 2007)

wow this is great, i feel sooo apart of this, b/c the car he was telling everyone he had, was really mine. weird? 

i don't think he's picking up what were putting down.

Well maybe after this thing blows over i'll make my own post about my car.


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

usagtrpilot said:


> Get your own glue.


he will just sniff it!


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

I dont think he is a liar.
.
.
.
.
.
..
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
I think he believes the bullshit he writes,he should ask a doctor for some serious help. We should not call him "6speed"," 6speed" was much better,think about the nice threads he made for us,about his mums house,his mums boyfriend and his gallardo,or remember his R32GTR,when he picked it up in Japan(with all the canadian numberplates on the cars around).... etc......... He had class,he was entertaining.....

King Nür Nismo or whatever he calls himself is just stupid:chuckle:


----------



## Richwhite (Jul 5, 2007)

I think everyone would respect him more if he did do what 6 speed done, and that is run and hide!!!!! Part of me does believe you are getting a nur in feb and maybe others on hear too, but they probably like me don't care now!!!!!!!!!


----------



## moNoKnoT (Dec 18, 2004)

Jags said:


>


PMSL at this pic :chuckle: 

- Kevin.


----------



## ericgtr (Jun 23, 2007)

this is really pathetic........


----------



## TJB (Nov 23, 2007)

*My first post !*

 Hi to all, (even the liars)
i have just read the whole of this thread with great amusement, but it has just struck me that i now have a problem:
I have very recently bought a 1990 R32 Gtr, and although i'm a complete petrol head, i know very little about them. Prior to reading this thread i thought i would ask questions on this site and get correct honest answers !!
Here are my probs:

1. How will i know if the guy giving me answers to my questions is correct and not some numpty like Kid Nismo ?

2. How will the other members know that i am genuine and really own the car i am claiming ?

HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELLLLPPPPPP !! 
p.s i live in Huddersfield, West Yorkshire, any members near me ? .....Lee.


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

in-tu-ition!


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

easter egg your car and post the photo, that seems to be the internet norm.


----------



## Major_Sarcasm (Jul 28, 2004)

TJB said:


> How will the other members know that i am genuine and really own the car i am claiming ?


Custard-proof. Put a carton of custard on the bonnet of your car and take a pic. Stick it in the members section.

Welcome to another R32 owner by the way (if indeed you are one) :chuckle: 

Edit: Or an easter-egg like Kismet has suggested already.


----------



## youpey (Jul 10, 2006)

king nismo you tool, not too long ago you pm'd me and we went back and forth on buying a skyline in the usa. i thought it was really odd when you wouldnt give me the RI that you used or a list of good places to find quality skylines to be imported into the US. 

i am glad i stopped pm'ing you cause i thought it was fishy


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

TJB said:


> Here are my probs:
> 
> 1. How will i know if the guy giving me answers to my questions is correct and not some numpty like Kid Nismo ?



Hi Lee

and welcome to what has once again become slightly more of a mad house than usual. Best bet is don't trust the advice given by someone with less than 10 posts, no picture of their car anywhere on here, has never been seen in person with their car, or who does most of their communicating either during the school holidays or around four in the afternoon, when they should be doing their homework ! :thumbsup: 

Oh, and don't trust anything I say either :chuckle:


----------



## Thatguy (Nov 29, 2007)

I'm sorry, but any of you believe a guy that looks like this:








owned that car? What was he riding dirty with his underage Shorty?

Would you honestly trust your mortgage to that guy?


----------



## youpey (Jul 10, 2006)

Thatguy said:


> I'm sorry, but any of you believe a guy that looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice first post


----------



## Micky Hanson (Oct 1, 2006)

Thatguy said:


> I'm sorry, but any of you believe a guy that looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is that a picture of king nismo? for real? 
you do not look a day over 14 mate its good to show interest in a car, but you lied your way into acceptance in this forum and that is what peed everyone off,
if you came on here and told the truth i am sure that people here would have respected that, there are teenagers on this forum whom show genuine interest and say that they are young and they are here to join the gtr culture

i don't know whether to feel sorry for you or to continue ripping the piss out of you!!


----------



## supra2aSKYLINE (Nov 25, 2007)

wow thats funny


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

Whahahaha still working on his mustache there :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle:


----------



## youpey (Jul 10, 2006)

check out my new ride. it should be arriving in february...laugh now, you will see


----------



## RH18 (Feb 23, 2007)

Major_Sarcasm said:


> Custard-proof. Put a carton of custard on the bonnet of your car and take a pic. Stick it in the members section.
> 
> Welcome to another R32 owner by the way (if indeed you are one) :chuckle:
> 
> Edit: Or an easter-egg like Kismet has suggested already.


can someone elaborate on this 'proof of ownership by easter egg' and custard carton?


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Where is King NISMO? I am waiting so I can call your bluff. 
Probably too late now, I am sure he is gonna give me a mates
# and have them say he has ordered one and so forth. Oh 
well, good riddens. What a 6speed wannabe.


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

I think he was here looking just moments ago as hyrev's post reads 'Today, 8.44pm'...


----------



## usagtrpilot (Aug 19, 2005)

If I'm not mistaken, judging by the seatbelt the piece of jailbait has on, and if they're in the U.S., she's driving. 

SUPER SCRUB!!!!:chuckle:


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

TJB said:


> 1. How will i know if the guy giving me answers to my questions is correct and not some numpty like Kid Nismo ?


post count doesn't always matter either - look at mine, and, ah, well, following *my* advice doesn't always lead to good results, unless you like playing mad scientist (emphasis on mad) with your car!!


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

RH18 said:


> can someone elaborate on this 'proof of ownership by easter egg' and custard carton?


it's more or less taking a picture of your car, with a paper on it with your name written on it, or other such item. Some forums insist that the photo be taken inside the car as well, to prove that you didn't just walk up to a random car and stick your name on it 

example:


----------



## supra2aSKYLINE (Nov 25, 2007)

wait.....Do i need to take more pics with a paper with my name on it????

I will, i don't care.


----------



## ericgtr (Jun 23, 2007)

go and get a life kid......


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

i will put one that says:
I got Own3d by King NISMO


----------



## supra2aSKYLINE (Nov 25, 2007)

ericgtr said:


> go and get a life kid......



Are you talking to me?


----------



## Major_Sarcasm (Jul 28, 2004)

RH18 said:


> can someone elaborate on this 'proof of ownership by easter egg' and custard carton?


As Kismet has already intimated, it's to do with proving you're not some random chav who has nicked a photo off the 'net or found a car and claimed ownership.

If someone decided to call me out on my R32 for example, claiming that I was some 14 year-old chump who'd found a pic of an R32 on the web and said it was mine, I could nip outside, place a carton of custard (or whatever) on my bonnet and take a pic. Thereby proving that the car was sat outside on my driveway and is owned by me (who else would be able to take a pic with a carton of custard on the car but the owner?).


----------



## Rostampoor (Nov 20, 2006)

supra2aSKYLINE said:


> Are you talking to me?


He was talking to kingnismo.


----------



## supra2aSKYLINE (Nov 25, 2007)

Rostampoor said:


> He was talking to kingnismo.


Oh, i don't know. everyone is going crazy, it's great.


----------



## 323ian (Jun 26, 2006)

There really are some weird people out there!!
What a complete sado he is!!


----------



## ericgtr (Jun 23, 2007)

whahaahahah i am talking to kingnismo


----------



## supra2aSKYLINE (Nov 25, 2007)

ericgtr said:


> whahaahahah i am talking to kingnismo


Ha nice, i was like, no really i have the car.


----------



## Rostampoor (Nov 20, 2006)

supra2aSKYLINE said:


> Ha nice, i was like, no really i have the car.


Lol.:chuckle: 

I still cant believe KingNismo is still '' going strong ''.


----------



## supra2aSKYLINE (Nov 25, 2007)

hyrev said:


> i will put one that says:
> I got Own3d by King NISMO


I'm out of town, so here the best i can do for now


----------



## RH18 (Feb 23, 2007)

supra2aSKYLINE said:


> I'm out of town, so here the best i can do for now


nope that wont do, photoshop :chuckle:


----------



## supra2aSKYLINE (Nov 25, 2007)

Ha Ha damn you got me.....i don't know what else to do.


----------



## WickedOne513 (Oct 13, 2007)

ok I have got tierd of reading the little kids comments and lies, personally I do not have a GTR however wroking hard to build one that will be legal here in the states. But in my oppion if he is going to just sit there and lie and blow smoke up out asses what can we do about it.


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

invade?


----------



## Joeingo (May 11, 2006)

hahaha, this thread should be sticky


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

So whats been happening? *laughs*


----------



## TOMMO_GTR (Sep 8, 2007)

i have chuckled lightly at a few threads before - BUT THIS IS GOLD!!!

first time i have actually busrt out laughing (in the middle of the office when I should be working...:nervous

pure pure quality...as someone stated on here before - what a complete tool!:chuckle:


----------



## GODSPPD (Nov 25, 2007)

wow this thread is still going??? lol


----------



## Gruamach (Dec 6, 2007)

I've been meaning to register here for a while now, and this was my final incentive.


BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA!
What a loser!

Yea, even if he *DOES* show up in Feburary with a R35 GT-R, no one is going to care.

Mr. "King"?? Yea, you're not only a tool, you're the whole tool bag.



Funny thing is that it's the opposite of what happened to me when I first got my R32 last December. I kept having all of these people try to call me out as a liar....why would I lie about something so easy to prove one way or another? And I'm not even meaning online, I mean local people in real life. One idiot refused to believe it despite 10+ people going "Uhm, dude....we've seen it." (I brought it out to the same place the following weekend. Idiot would walk away any time I tried to go up and talk to him)


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

as you can see, not everyone tells the truth when it comes to skyline ownership...

welcome to the forum


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

Looks like he has disappeared...


----------



## GODSPPD (Nov 25, 2007)

^^^Ya thats kind of weird that people lie about their ownership of a skyline, you guys MUST be that popular huh? OF course you are! You and supras go hand in hand


----------



## Rostampoor (Nov 20, 2006)

Just looked at your link at cardomain.
Your Supra looks very clean!


----------



## jas3113 (Aug 24, 2005)

That's his imaginary his supra , 

Mine is a figment of my imagination also


----------



## supra2aSKYLINE (Nov 25, 2007)

He gone!!!! no really i miss kingnismo


----------



## skylife (Dec 6, 2005)

hehe this guy/kid is funny.



supra2aSKYLINE said:


> He gone!!!! no really i miss kingnismo


he's not gone. he logged in a few hours ago according to his recent activity.


----------



## Undutched (Sep 29, 2006)

Micky Hanson said:


> there are teenagers on this forum whom show genuine interest and say that they are young and they are here to join the gtr culture


Thank You 
I am one of them.

Can't wait for the calender (I feel special enough that I get my hands on one of those!!!!)


----------



## Micky Hanson (Oct 1, 2006)

supra2aSKYLINE said:


> He gone!!!! no really i miss kingnismo


i bet he is still around but not posting


----------



## usagtrpilot (Aug 19, 2005)

I think he did the smart thing and disappeared. 

Probably posting under a new screen-name now.


----------



## Rostampoor (Nov 20, 2006)

usagtrpilot said:


> I think he did the smart thing and disappeared.
> 
> Probably posting under a new screen-name now.


Admins can still trace him, unless he has dynamic-IP.


----------



## Gruamach (Dec 6, 2007)

Rostampoor said:


> Admins can still trace him, unless he has dynamic-IP.


Even then it'll be tracable since he'd still be within a limited IP pool, especially if he's got broadband.


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

King Nismo said:


> Yeah don't stop because I will be laughing with you in 3 months...But I probably will be laughing alone because I will shut everyone up then. I am not 6 speed I dont run and hide.


i cant even be bothered to read the whole thread, simply because you BORE THE HELL OUT OF ME!!!!

You are just a dreamer, like hell a lot of people. im here only to gather information, and just have some fun (oooh 6speed, you where one fun addition to this forum!), reading your threads about your ''nur'' and 'im getting USA's first R35 GTR' arent even fun because everyone known you're full of shit but you dont actually entertain us with it...something 6speed did.

i stopped reading after page 3, did it get fun at all or would i be wasting my time reading it all?


----------



## King Nismo (Sep 22, 2006)

awww you guys miss me! I missed you to lol lets keep this thread going another 20 pages! I am enjoying this! jk I just got another username thats all.


----------



## King Nismo (Sep 22, 2006)

skylife said:


> hehe this guy/kid is funny.
> 
> 
> 
> he's not gone. he logged in a few hours ago according to his recent activity.


Dude...I am nowhere near as young as you think I am........


----------



## Chilli (Jul 16, 2007)

Hmm! Oh Dear!










,he's back


----------



## King Nismo (Sep 22, 2006)

lol chilli you sounds excited to see me! lol in all honesty I cut the BS now can we all live in peace?!


----------



## RH18 (Feb 23, 2007)

King Nismo said:


> Dude...I am nowhere near as young as you think I am........


is that mental age or real age? how old are you really?

i hope you do get your car so then you can live in peace.
what colour are you getting? and when are you taking delivery?


----------



## Chilli (Jul 16, 2007)

Im not excited to see you - i dont'even know you (apart from this thread - i don't think i'd like you if we met mano et mano)

You have hit the nail on the head Mr, cut the BS & we all live in peace


----------



## King Nismo (Sep 22, 2006)

Chilli said:


> Im not excited to see you - i dont'even know you (apart from this thread - i don't think i'd like you if we met mano et mano)
> 
> You have hit the nail on the head Mr, cut the BS & we all live in peace


Well I guess that is understandable from what happened. As I said things went south and I was left with the bag. Now I am paying for it with a 10 page thread! But if you met me in person things would be 120% different.


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

King Nismo, are you or not getting the R35? If so, when and from whom. Please no more lies or pretending so you can try and impress us. Any 100% proof or verification would be in order, considereing your tall tale stories.


----------



## King Nismo (Sep 22, 2006)

RH18 said:


> is that mental age or real age? how old are you really?
> 
> i hope you do get your car so then you can live in peace.
> what colour are you getting? and when are you taking delivery?


I talked to my importer today and he told me he got his hands on a 09 GT-R he asked was I interested. It is a take or let go thing right now either I can get it or not and someone else will take it simple as that. And about the car getting into the states is a different story. You think every skyline owner went through Motorex to get their cars? No, there are loop holes in the system. I know I will get made fun of with yet another 20 page thread if I came in here with a GT-R "you stole those pics too?" "You photoshopped it!" But if I do it will be on another name. I told him I am still going for the 72 Hakosuka but we will see what happens. You will know about it I won't be direct on this username but I will give hints. And if I don't get the car then it won't be a shock to 99.9% of everyone here if I do well.....:clap:


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Why would you change your user name? A real 72 Hakosuka GT-R? There should be no problems bringing that into the US, my friend did that back in Sep. Also an '09 GT-R, is it lhd or rhd? I thought they only had '08 GT-Rs out.


----------



## King Nismo (Sep 22, 2006)

Hyrev I have no idea...if the price is right probably will probably won't there could be the possibility. Maybe I will go out and get a REAL Nur if its to high lol. Nur prices are dropping a bit now so I don't know. I am not on here to make trouble. R34 GT-Rs in the states are expensive enough a 99 R34 GT-R base model will cost you a good 70,000-85,000USD which isn't worth it. More than likely I probably will go for the Hakosuka I saw its less than half the price of the R35. But I will PM you the importer, name, email even phone number if you don't believe me on this one.


----------



## King Nismo (Sep 22, 2006)

hyrev said:


> Why would you change your user name? A real 72 Hakosuka GT-R? There should be no problems bringing that into the US, my friend did that back in Sep. Also an '09 GT-R, is it lhd or rhd? I thought they only had '08 GT-Rs out.


I would change my username mainly because I would get made fun of the entire time. People make mistakes I made a big one! Saying I had the car when it was still for sale. I didn't put a deposit down on that car and it was sold. By then a month had gone by and the "1200whp Nur" was going by then I couldn't just turn back...aaagh I don't have the car. **BANNED**! Yes I believe it is a real Hakosuka it is pretty cheap but I question if it is a real one or not it does have the S20 engine looks in good shape the car has 2 previous owners. It was restored twice. The R35 is RHD don't know the color or which trim level just yet I hope he has some pictures of it maybe I can post those up. But that is all he told me he said he just got his hands on a R35 GT-R and he wanted to see if I was interested. But again. No more BS from me ~~clean slate~~ *everything else I type from here on out is the truth *


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

It all depends who you get yours from. My friend sold his 99 V Spec for about 65k about 5-6 months ago. Sounds like you are uncertain on what car to get, A Hakosuka, A 35 or 34 Nur. Just get a Civic - lol. I am not trying to call you out, just trying to see what you are really about. You said you had Nur, but you don't. Why a Nur? Why not an M Spec then?


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Even if you did change your username, we would still know who you are. Good for you, clean slate and all. You cannot run and hide from your past, peolpe do but then it catches up to them and bites them in the as$.


----------



## tokes (Jul 16, 2006)

King Nismo said:


> Hyrev I have no idea...if the price is right probably will probably won't there could be the possibility. Maybe I will go out and get a REAL Nur if its to high lol. Nur prices are dropping a bit now so I don't know. I am not on here to make trouble. R34 GT-Rs in the states are expensive enough a 99 R34 GT-R base model will cost you a good 70,000-85,000USD which isn't worth it. More than likely I probably will go for the Hakosuka I saw its less than half the price of the R35. But I will PM you the importer, name, email even phone number if you don't believe me on this one.


You obviously haven't actually been looking, because you can get an R34 non V-spec for under 65 thousand now.

Who is "your importer" with the 09 GTR, and what is your name?

Phone number and your name, or take your lying POS ass home. You're a dreamer, a 19 year old loner with no car and a shitty job who likes to live dangerously by claiming to own a GTR on the internet.


----------



## Godspd (Dec 12, 2001)

King Nismo said:


> I would change my username mainly because I would get made fun of the entire time. People make mistakes I made a big one! Saying I had the car when it was still for sale. I didn't put a deposit down on that car and it was sold. By then a month had gone by and the "1200whp Nur" was going by then I couldn't just turn back...aaagh I don't have the car. **BANNED**! Yes I believe it is a real Hakosuka it is pretty cheap but I question if it is a real one or not it does have the S20 engine looks in good shape the car has 2 previous owners. It was restored twice. The R35 is RHD don't know the color or which trim level just yet I hope he has some pictures of it maybe I can post those up. But that is all he told me he said he just got his hands on a R35 GT-R and he wanted to see if I was interested. But again. No more BS from me ~~clean slate~~ *everything else I type from here on out is the truth *


I must say your grammar is pretty poor for a "mortgage broker"....


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

King Nismo said:


> awww you guys miss me! I missed you to lol lets keep this thread going another 20 pages! I am enjoying this! jk I just got another username thats all.


no we did not:GrowUp:.

sometimes i miss 6speed, his threads where absolutely hilarious, whereas yours arent. there's no point to impress us with you being a ''mortgage broker'', as people on here wont like others just because they're either rich/have 10 cars. 



King Nismo said:


> everything else I type from here on out is the truth


yeah i'd like to see that happen


----------



## King Nismo (Sep 22, 2006)

and it will bkvj from here on out


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

Lying for the past year and now you expect us to believe you over night? 

Maybe you should start with baby steps... like taking down that avatar for example and clearing your "Type of Car Driven" in your profile... 

*laughs*

If you really, really did want to prove to everyone what you're really made of, we're all still waiting. A couple of people even volunteered to verify your claims after you boldly placed a challenge to verify with emails, sales people, numbers and what not... We've all yet too see any form of effort or results. In the end, it still seems you're just all talk.


----------



## King Nismo (Sep 22, 2006)

which is a good idea baby step baby steps!


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

If you want people to trust you... you've got to earn it mate... 
It's going to be a lot harder after the stunt you pulled... but hey, I'd give you credit for trying...


----------



## King Nismo (Sep 22, 2006)

thanks Darkchild...Ha I told you I wouldn't run like 6speed I do intend on being a REAL GT-R owner,eventually...


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

King Nismo said:


> I do intend on being a REAL GT-R owner,eventually...


like pretty much anyone registered on this site. 

get out of here dude....:banned:


----------



## King Nismo (Sep 22, 2006)

Like I said no more Bull from me I told the truth if you don't believe me from here on out thats up to you I can't change your mind.


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

King Nismo said:


> Like I said no more Bull from me I told the truth if you don't believe me from here on out thats up to you I can't change your mind.


you didnt tell the truth. you nicked the pictures of a non NUR from a US based supra forum claiming it was yours


----------



## King Nismo (Sep 22, 2006)

that was what a week ago? I knew I was going to get slammed for that. 08 will be a fresh start.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2005)

I would have thought being a mortgage broker in the states at the moment would be the worst job in the world what wit the sub prime mortgage problem, no one buying houses anymore...


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

yes, how has that affected your business?
are many of your clients in default?
what course of action would you like to see the central banks take?
our bank of england has taken a different approach to the fed and the deutsche bank, what is your opinion on this?
what are you future expectations for the housing market?


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

Robbie 733 said:


> Best bet is don't trust the advice given by someone with less than 10 posts, no picture of their car anywhere on here


i refrain from posting pics of my car as i don't want to attract the wrong sort of attention- if you were looking to locate a nice gtr to steal to order, then wouldn't this be your first port of call?
i just sleep better knowing that's one less paper trail leading to my door


----------



## supra2aSKYLINE (Nov 25, 2007)

Kingnismo!!!.....if your all about telling the truth and all, tell me how you know my name and where you got the pics of my car.


----------



## King Nismo (Sep 22, 2006)

supra2aSKYLINE said:


> Kingnismo!!!.....if your all about telling the truth and all, tell me how you know my name and where you got the pics of my car.


All seriousness the forums. Sorry man honestly....I feel like an idiot and its ever worse when you get busted by the owner :flame: About the market I don't deal with houses I deal with commercial property strictly Banks are a little slow now. The residential side of the business is horrible!! thats why I stick with commercial. Last year, I saw the M. Jade R34 I had everything in place. So of course I get on here saying I had it already (one of my mistakes) I just got too excited and crazed about the car I just took it totally out of what it really was. It was already over a month like I said I had people already asking about the car on the forums So I grab the photos from where it was being sold. Next thing I know the loan went south the car was sold and now I was stuck! NOW...I am trying to redeem myself with the new car OR a old school GT-R/GT-X. The price he told me for the R35 GT-R is kind of up there so I will have to see. I don't know the strength of that engine I keep hearing it will break over and over with too much power. Seeing the RB and 2JZ I don't like the way that sounds. Now tell me this. Would it be stupid to get a 71 or 72 GT-R or GT-X and swapping a VR38 into it? Because that was the plan.


----------



## King Nismo (Sep 22, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> I would have thought being a mortgage broker in the states at the moment would be the worst job in the world what wit the sub prime mortgage problem, no one buying houses anymore...


hmmmm and you are right! Feb. 2007 for example, I had a client that needed $29 Million to build condos we are in with this guy for 2 good month he pulls out and tells us he doesn't have ANY money to pay the loan back so he wasted 2 months of time. And yet thats only one of several wild stories in this line of work. I will admit! I have an extremely strong problem when it comes to jumping the gun as you ALL can tell. Im working that situation out now :smokin: No more posting phony cars up until the day comes then everyone could keep back and enjoy opcorn:


----------



## supra2aSKYLINE (Nov 25, 2007)

that doesn't make any sense.....the pics you took, of my car. were pics that i took myself, when the car was dropped off at my house. so when you say you took those pics from the website or whatever is a lie. and you still didn't tell me how you know my name.

I don't care about the whole telling peolpe my car is yours, i just want to know how you know my name??? 

Stop the lies, it's not helping.


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

jon quach
[email protected]
rhdgarage.com

His importer info - sent to me from King NISMO


----------



## tokes (Jul 16, 2006)

This is awesome. If you really were a mortgage broker dealing with multi-million dollar business deals you would be pulling in a ton of cash, and if you were that interested in cars you'd have something other than a make believe GTR. So, since you can't post up any other pictures of your nice cars (without stealing them from other forums) you're pretty obviously full of shit, and need to GTFO.


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

tokes said:


> This is awesome. If you really were a mortgage broker dealing with multi-million dollar business deals you would be pulling in a ton of cash, and if you were that interested in cars you'd have something other than a make believe GTR. So, since you can't post up any other pictures of your nice cars (without stealing them from other forums) you're pretty obviously full of shit, and need to GTFO.


:chuckle: :wavey: 'king nismo'.


unentertaining liar said:


> All seriousness the forums. Sorry man honestly....I feel like an idiot and its ever worse when you get busted by the owner About the market I don't deal with houses I deal with commercial property strictly Banks are a little slow now. The residential side of the business is horrible!! thats why I stick with commercial. Last year, I saw the M. Jade R34 I had everything in place. So of course I get on here saying I had it already (one of my mistakes) I just got too excited and crazed about the car I just took it totally out of what it really was. It was already over a month like I said I had people already asking about the car on the forums So I grab the photos from where it was being sold. Next thing I know the loan went south the car was sold and now I was stuck! NOW...I am trying to redeem myself with the new car OR a old school GT-R/GT-X. The price he told me for the R35 GT-R is kind of up there so I will have to see. I don't know the strength of that engine I keep hearing it will break over and over with too much power. Seeing the RB and 2JZ I don't like the way that sounds. Now tell me this. Would it be stupid to get a 71 or 72 GT-R or GT-X and swapping a VR38 into it? Because that was the plan.


so how does that answer his question? how do you know his name? 


lowlife said:


> hmmmm and you are right! Feb. 2007 for example, I had a client that needed $29 Million to build condos we are in with this guy for 2 good month he pulls out and tells us he doesn't have ANY money to pay the loan back so he wasted 2 months of time. And yet thats only one of several wild stories in this line of work. I will admit! I have an extremely strong problem when it comes to jumping the gun as you ALL can tell. Im working that situation out now No more posting phony cars up until the day comes then everyone could keep back and enjoy


IF you do get US$ 29million dollar contracts i'm sure you would have done other projects aswell, leaving you with more than enough money to buy this car without so called loanes...you're full of shit and you know it:GrowUp:


----------



## dazzlers82 (Dec 7, 2007)

i just read the 1st 5 pages of this thread an then went to the last page i dont have a skyline myself yet as some people already no but this kid just dont give up lol top thread by the way:thumbsup:


----------



## King Nismo (Sep 22, 2006)

Here we go yet again....There is no where in hell you can prove I don't do the work that I do you can prove that about the car but not what I do for a living all of you are full of it. Maybe I do need to do something stupid so I can really get banned.


----------



## King Nismo (Sep 22, 2006)

supra2aSKYLINE said:


> that doesn't make any sense.....the pics you took, of my car. were pics that i took myself, when the car was dropped off at my house. so when you say you took those pics from the website or whatever is a lie. and you still didn't tell me how you know my name.
> 
> I don't care about the whole telling peolpe my car is yours, i just want to know how you know my name???
> 
> Stop the lies, it's not helping.


Nope how else would I get them? Did you forget you took the pics with your friend chris.:wavey:


----------



## King Nismo (Sep 22, 2006)

bkvj said:


> :chuckle: :wavey: 'king nismo'.
> 
> 
> so how does that answer his question? how do you know his name?
> ...


Dude...leave it alone..you bash me and you don't even have a skyline! You are 18 you call me a kid when I am almost 10 YEARS older than you!!!:chairshot


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

C'mon give it a rest, close this thread (mods?) and be on your way.


----------



## King Nismo (Sep 22, 2006)

I tried Pharoahe...I leave for a week the thread keeps going I have to defend myself. If they stop I will leave plain and simple. At least under this name.


----------



## supra2aSKYLINE (Nov 25, 2007)

yeah yeah yeah you took the pics form my post on supraforums.com. your a liar and thats it, you know my name from the supraforums. and the funny thing is after everyone on the supraforums looked at this thread we think we know who you are.


----------



## WickedOne513 (Oct 13, 2007)

I wish this would die also however this guy lied about shit and nothing will change if he changes his name


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

supra2aSKYLINE, so...who is he? *laughs*
Just curious...


----------



## Rostampoor (Nov 20, 2006)

supra2aSKYLINE said:


> yeah yeah yeah you took the pics form my post on supraforums.com. your a liar and thats it, you know my name from the supraforums. and the funny thing is after everyone on the supraforums looked at this thread we think we know who you are.


Come on.. tell us!


----------



## King Nismo (Sep 22, 2006)

yeah who am I?! I want to know?! a small humble man in a small room? Under the basement? A janitors intern? LMAO who am I?!


----------



## King Nismo (Sep 22, 2006)

supra2aSKYLINE said:


> yeah yeah yeah you took the pics form my post on supraforums.com. your a liar and thats it, you know my name from the supraforums. and the funny thing is after everyone on the supraforums looked at this thread we think we know who you are.


I NEVER post on the supra forums. They don't have a clue who I am I rest my case. :flame:


----------



## tokes (Jul 16, 2006)

King Nismo said:


> Here we go yet again....There is no where in hell you can prove I don't do the work that I do you can prove that about the car but not what I do for a living all of you are full of it. Maybe I do need to do something stupid so I can really get banned.


No, we can't prove that you DON'T do the made up stuff you say is your career, but when you have a history of endless bullshit spewing from your mouth and still can't post any pictures, it raises a little bit of doubt, doesn't it?

I'm sure you're scouring viper, porsche, and corvette forums as we speak to find pictures of a nice big house for you to post as your own.


----------



## supra2aSKYLINE (Nov 25, 2007)

well tell me how you know my name? 

There's a kid on the supraforums that talks just like this kid and he says the samething and everything. and this name on the supraforums is like the one on here. both names have king in it.


----------



## King Nismo (Sep 22, 2006)

omg supra2askyline I told you lol. You remember you and your friend chris? The 2 photos I posted were from him those were the ONLY two I posted go back to page one. If someone posted something else they did it not me. I never in my life posted on the supra forums I looked a few times but never posted. You seriously has the wrong guy. Why does every person that "lies" has to be a 15 year old kid? 34 year old men can't lie? 50 year old hags can't lie every once in a while? Yes I lied but not about the entire thing. When I should have stopped I kept going THAT right there turned me into a liar. I don't care about a big house so you can kill that not my style. Until you can prove my income and what I do for a living all you can do is stick to this "lying about a skyline" thing. As I said I would leave but most of you don't want me to leave because you keep messing with the situation I left for a week and the forums were still going at it. I already asked Blowdog to kill this thread and my username so we can ALL have a nice day  because I can see it will be the biggest page thread in GT-R UK history. Trust me no one will ever know who it is on the other username I won't do anything stupid as I did on this one.


----------



## supra2aSKYLINE (Nov 25, 2007)

soooo you took pics from my friend chris, and you posted them up here. but how do you know my name.


----------



## Jim27 (Jul 1, 2004)

What a fcuking retarded thread. King Dingaling obviously is nothing more than a troll so I really don't understand why the mods haven't banned him and deleted this thread yet. 

Dead horse. Flogging.


----------



## supra2aSKYLINE (Nov 25, 2007)

yeah i'm done, have a nice life...nismodude


----------



## King Nismo (Sep 22, 2006)

Excellent So I did get the last word in my own thread But I am sure it will be at least 5-10000 more pages by Monday. But it should be dead by then.


----------



## BenGTR (Apr 3, 2007)

Sorry "King" but won't you ever get out of your tiny dark room and start a real life? I mean...in the beginning following this thread was realy fun but since your 2nd post it`s just ridiculous and it realy starts getting on my nerves getting notified that this thread has received a new stupit and space wasting message. 
Please grow up and untill then compare your need for speed GTR's to your classmate's..


----------



## Mr. Keets (Jan 7, 2006)

Why is everyone intent on feeding this arse hats ego by replying...he's a loser; ownership of an R is not his aim-attention is. To all the other guys that are really working towards ownership...good on ya and keeping plugging away, GT-R ownership is a great but sometimes expensive experience


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

King Nismo said:


> Dude...leave it alone..you bash me and you don't even have a skyline! You are 18 you call me a kid when I am almost 10 YEARS older than you!!!:chairshot


i dont bash you for not having a GTR, i bash you for pretending to have a GTR, get found out that you stole the pictures, then you go round telling people you'll be the first in the USA with a new GTR...or will it be a VR38 hakosuka?

people on here wont like you JUST because you have a skyline, they wont like you because you're a multimillionaire or anything like that...

if people on here like someone else its because of their attitude, not for having 3 helicopters, 7 skylines and italian exotic cars and a £12 million house. 

for a 20 something year old, you are one sad, sad creature my friend...


----------



## King Nismo (Sep 22, 2006)

LOL bkvj Do you honestly think ever broker is rolling in cash?! I don't do stupid things like buy 200 cars, 5 houses, 40 speed boats. I never would if I was a billionaire. That is not where my heart it. Why are people still posting this thread is *DEAD*!


----------



## King Nismo (Sep 22, 2006)

Mr. Keets said:


> Why is everyone intent on feeding this arse hats ego by replying...he's a loser; ownership of an R is not his aim-attention is. To all the other guys that are really working towards ownership...good on ya and keeping plugging away, GT-R ownership is a great but sometimes expensive experience


Finally someone says something. Stop replying to this thread it is a waste. "I am a loser" so everyone stop posting its getting out of hand. It was fun in the beginning but now its old. I am getting out of here so if you want to stretch it to 50 pages go ahead.


----------



## Gruamach (Dec 6, 2007)

Wait.....why would he have to go through an importer for an 09? They're going to be sold here for cheaper than importing a JDM one, with no difference other than LHD vs RHD.

What a ****tard.

Ya know what, King? We did miss you....we need the comic relief.
I've not had anyone to laugh at as hard as I've been laughing at you in a while.


----------



## King Nismo (Sep 22, 2006)

Well thats nice to know they always told me I should do standup glad you enjoyed yourself and thats real lol. But you are right...I am looking at a black one right now and the guy wants 12 million yen for it. hmmmmmmm.


----------



## GODSPPD (Nov 25, 2007)

i love you guys


----------



## King Nismo (Sep 22, 2006)

aaaaw your sweet lol I love you too man! Hey...are you going to be at the TX2K8?


----------



## GODSPPD (Nov 25, 2007)

Trying to get our group together & a trailer for all our cars, are u?


----------



## tokes (Jul 16, 2006)

Somehow I think that's going to be a big no. Unless you can race on bicycles, or hopes and dreams.


----------



## King Nismo (Sep 22, 2006)

GODSPPD said:


> Trying to get our group together & a trailer for all our cars, are u?


Yeah I will be there haha. Have you been the other years? Is Ryan Woon as bad as he say he is?


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

the mortgage brokering business is crap now. My brother left it a couple months ago - couldn't afford to stay in it. Even when his firm was nicely in the black a few years back riding the real estate bubble, there was no way he could afford to buy a $100K car, and then modify it to the extremes you dream of.

You don't have the money to get your dream car, and even if you did, "kicking every supra's ass", well what will that prove?

The car you want will cost a good $200K to build. Why not just buy a Lamborghini then? Both are out of your reach anyways. Sorry mate, but it's one thing to say "man, I hope I someday get a GT-R" and another to strut in here, front like you got a Nur, and then start talking about ridiculously expensive modifications you're gonna do to it, and how you're just waiting on the parts and all this shit.

Why not just go with reality? in 2-3 years, you can probably swing an R32 GTS that's already in the US. You'll put what parts you can afford to on it, and then you'll blow the engine. Six months later, you'll be on the road again, and gradually you'll have something quick.

If you had the money to be talking about an R35, or a 1200bhp R34, you'd already be driving some kind of GT-R - no one who loves GT-Rs would just sit on their cash and think "well, I could buy this 600bhp R33 or R32 now, but I'm going to hold out and be carless until the right supercar comes along that's worth my time".

Do yourself a favor. Go down to the used car lot, buy a 92 Eclipse on financing, then start working on the 4G63 engine and hang out with the DSM boys, get your car into the 13s. Put a loud-ass BOV on it. You won't be "King", wasting everything on the road, but you'll be going a hell of a lot faster than you are now; two feet don't make that much horsepower.


----------



## King Nismo (Sep 22, 2006)

tokes said:


> Somehow I think that's going to be a big no. Unless you can race on bicycles, or hopes and dreams.


Good lord Tokes give me a break! Ok I am going to TX2K8 Godsspd will see me there. If he goes he will let everyone know I am 102% sure on that.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

Just be realistic, and yourself man. Wanna know why I don't drive an R34? I can say I'm a purist, and I do like the R32 best, but straight up - I CAN'T AFFORD ONE. Shit, I can't even buy an M3.

Wanna know why my car don't make 1200bhp built by Top Secret or JUN? Cause I can only swing about $10K per shop visit, and that doesn't buy much in the mods department. I've just got my 16 year old car, and a year's worth of parts slapped on. And I don't care what other people think of it, because that car is mine - I built it, it's personalized to the extent that it's a reflection of myself, and THAT'S the true beauty of tuning cars - building something that is an extension of yourself - NOT just driving something that will impress fanboys and import model whores.

Wanna know why I don't hang out on Ferrarichat or some other exotic car board? Because I don't belong there.

And in all honesty, the MAIN reason why I ended up with a GT-R? I tried to join a Hyundai Scoupe owners club here in Korea, wanting to get information on tuning the thing, but they wouldn't even give me a username or access to any of the boards. Early Hyundais used Mitsubishi engines - a 4G63 bolts right into the stock engine mounts. I was fixing on dropping an Evo drivetrain into the car. Ironic how things turn out. If they'd have let me in, I'd be motoring around in a mad-powered Hyundai. I still have my Scoupe and I won't sell it, because, I actually like the car. It's mine. It likes me.


----------



## King Nismo (Sep 22, 2006)

kismetcapitan said:


> the mortgage brokering business is crap now. My brother left it a couple months ago - couldn't afford to stay in it. Even when his firm was nicely in the black a few years back riding the real estate bubble, there was no way he could afford to buy a $100K car, and then modify it to the extremes you dream of.
> 
> You don't have the money to get your dream car, and even if you did, "kicking every supra's ass", well what will that prove?
> 
> ...


Saying I had that GT-R was bad but will that ever die? I am after a real supercar not one that has twin turbos and can beat almost everything and is just called a supercar because of how fast it is on a track. THAT why I don't have a skyline why waste 120k on a GT-R when I can save that and get myself REAL supercar? Now saying go get an eclipse now thats harsh. Business is a little hard now but thats a little low don't you think? Ohhh wait I said I had a skyline and I don't so I am poor thats right sorry I forgot! I have a life to live last year I just got into the business my first commission was to get the 34 and it didn't happen that way. Have you ever thought it just wasn't a meant to be experience and not that I couldn't afford it? There are MANY reasons why people don't get things they desire in life and it doesn't always come down to their finances. I don't like R32or R33s that much so they were out of the question. Kismetcapitan, you were the very last person I thought would go in for the kill but hey since we are over the net and all you can do is see what people type and not how people live in real life that all you can do is go off for judgement. I really can't lash out at anyone because I brought this on myself. I know that but what is about to be a 15 and I am sure is going to be a 20 page thread at the end of this week is rediculous. I don't care if it goes on to 100 pages I will still be in it as long as people keep slamming me for this. How many people on here lied about them having a GT-R or a skyline for that matter? Did ANY of them have a 30 page thread about it? At least The guy with the R32 was right we all had a good laugh because don't think for a second I wasn't having fun :chuckle:! At least I can go down in GT-R UK history "The BIGGEST waste of bandwidth in GT-R UK history!!! KING NISMO!" Go down in the hall lame fame, Maybe when my kid grows up he will continue my journey "Prince Nismo" You all better watch out for him he will take over this registry one day you just wait. As I said This Thread is DEAD but for some reason people don't get that and THEY STILL post. So as long as there are post I am going to keep going at it with whoever keep bashing me. So if you really want me to leave...STOP POSTING!:GrowUp: I am sick and tired of checking my email everyday "GT-R UK "a very small photo shoot" I think in my head "aaaaah what idiot posted up this time? Didn't they read 8 pages back this thread was dead?" well let me get my hand dirty some more. So you must love me at least I am "KING" at something huh? Bad or good I am "KING" I will have the biggest waste of thread if not I am well on my way there I know that. So I will say it again *YOU WANT ME TO LEAVE STOP POSTING!! * Either that or we can keep this going until the end of time.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

I wasn't meaning to be harsh. You're just setting your goals too high. Most of us are quite old, in their 40's....because it's then that we are financially able to indulge in this expensive hobby.

And why not an Eclipse? Is that beneath you, oh King? I can very easily see myself buying an AWD Eclipse and taking it up to 400-500bhp. You missed the point dude. It's not the bling of the ride, it's what you put into it that makes the car special. Once you've hammered that lesson into your head, you'll get the right car, RIGHT NOW, and turn it into a nice ride.

In the meantime though, you're as far from owning a real supercar as you are from banging Keira Knightley in a three-hole all-night bone-a-thon, so all you're really doing is causing yourself misery because you don't have, and can't have, what you want.

The point of my Scoupe story? It was what I had. So that's what I wanted to use as a base for building a fast car. I couldn't get the technical know-how however, but I found a lot more on the GTR. The right one came up and I bought it on the spot. But if I could have built my Scoupe, I wouldn't have bothered with the whole Skyline business in the first place. And Scoupes do not have bling factor. They REPEL chicks. But if you can understand why I would have taken that path, then you'll understand that I'm not trying to beat on you and talk trash to you, but rather, to enlighten you and to get you into a ride that'll put a grin on your face a lot faster and sooner.

In other words - I've spent over $60,000 building my GT-R. I'd be just as happy if I had spent that much on a Scoupe I paid $500 for. Doesn't make sense? When it does, you'll be ready to really tune cars.


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

King Nismo said:


> ...At least I can go down in GT-R UK history "The BIGGEST waste of bandwidth in GT-R UK history!!! KING NISMO!" ...



Sorry, but in my mind at least you've got quite a long way to go to beat 6speed. 

opcorn:


----------



## troiej (Dec 11, 2007)

King Nismo is just a ******


----------



## RH18 (Feb 23, 2007)

troiej said:


> King Nismo is just a ******


hey come on. NO need for that!






Thats too nice. :chuckle: 

seriously "king"... this thread wont die unless *YOU* stop! there are thousands reading this, and yourself.

i also think you need to use your other username, as "King Nismo" has lost all credibility long ago when you were caught lying. how embarassing.


----------



## Addicted2Boost (Nov 15, 2007)

Man this thread is long!! only on page 9 at the moment, but i had to comment to add on how really bullshit he is  

Yes the R35 GTR went on sale this month. But just reading in the newspaper today, there were 2900 orders for it on the first day it went on sale in japan alone. And remember orders are open to Japan only at this stage. And article went on to report that it Nissan pumps out around 1000 a month. 

So how on earth will he get his hands on a R35 when for the next 3 months it was all snatched up on the FIRST DAY in JAPAN only. Unless he made the cut on the very first day of sale for private import which im sure Nissan Japan will probably not allow before they offically realease it in other coutries.


----------



## usagtrpilot (Aug 19, 2005)

This thread has become retarded. 

MODS, LOCK IT DOWN !!:sadwavey:


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

King Nismo said:


> LOL bkvj Do you honestly think ever broker is rolling in cash?! I don't do stupid things like buy 200 cars, 5 houses, 40 speed boats. I never would if I was a billionaire. That is not where my heart it. Why are people still posting this thread is *DEAD*!


i definately dont think every broker is swimming in a pool of cash....

i just figured, that when one broker comes along and goes around wanting to build a 1200hp twin T51R kai R34 NUR and saying stuff that he got a 29 million dollar deal that he would have a bit of change in his pocket at the very least. 

im with usagtrpilot on this one, KING NISMO is retarded, wont ever be as funny as 6speed and this thread needs to be locked!


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

CLOSE this thread,

It is not doing any favors for the community


----------



## Rostampoor (Nov 20, 2006)

This is just taking space.
Please close this nonsence.


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

lol at the people posting to ask this to be locked - if nobody posts it'll just die anyway...


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

yes, stop posting  why not let it drag on a year or two?


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

Idiots...all your doing is bringing it back to the top...Gawssshhhh!!!!


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

Yeah, stupid. Wouldn't catch me posting on this thread. :nervous:


----------



## supra2aSKYLINE (Nov 25, 2007)

what?

HA back to the top.


----------



## Satansbodyguard (Oct 29, 2007)

supra2aSKYLINE said:


> what?
> 
> HA back to the top.


DOH !!!!! back at the top :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle:


----------



## jjpea (Aug 25, 2007)

*KING NISMO*

Ahhhhh, as I sit here taking my *Vicodin *, yes, that's right boys and girls. I can't help but to think of some way that you can prove you are not 12. Come on everyone, every person has told a lie sometime in their life, it could have been about somebody, something, most men lie about the size of their, well, you know. It doesn't make a difference about what the lie was about, big house or fast car, it's still a lie. This thread will continue, continue for days, months and will probably break into the New Year ON TOP! You know, I think that's ok. (Did I mention the Vicodin) everyone needs something to do.
KN do this to help shut me up and I will not even read this thread again and will support my fellow thread readers to do the same. Get a newspaper with today’s date; pose with the newspaper from about 8 feet from the camera so we can get a good look at ya. Prior to snapping the picture, circle the date on the newspaper and with the newspaper folded in the traditional way, start at one of the top corners and draw a line diagonally down to the fold, then the other corner making a big "X". Use a red marker of some type. Then take a close-up picture of the date. Post the pics, you don't have to show us your house, big or small, I don't care about that.
KN, please don't get mad at me or anyone else for giving you a hard time, you can be mad at the guy that called you an [email protected]! though, uncalled for. This is the way I see it, (little blurry right now) if you were the one that called someone out for telling a lie, you would be poking and laughing to. We are only human, we make mistakes. I forgive you for telling a lie, some who read this might not agree with me.  
I haven't been on this forum very long. I have been interested in the GTR for years but only four months ago purchased one. I use this forum for help, I depend on others to help me and have received some already (thanks again if your reading this, and bless your heart if you are). It's also nice to give someone a virtual 'high 5' when they help out. What I’m getting at is when I need help; I need it from someone who isn't telling me a bunch of BS. 
I met some of the guys that run things around here from the UK, when they came to Tokyo. Nice blokes, wish I could have gone back to England with them, I miss it there. 
Anyway, this started out all sympathetic, but honestly, my prescription drugs are wearing off and this is now annoying. 
If you want the thread to stop, then stop looking at it, stop posting on it! We will probably keep it going for a little while longer. :blahblah: 
Well, KN, I think that should be your new name, honestly you don't deserve to have a user ID that represents anything to do with Nissan GTRs, especially Nismo. Take care of yourself, be good and for goodness sake, (sing with me) It's beginning to look a lot like Christmas Ev'rywhere you go
Have a merry Christmas (if that's what you do) and a happy new year.
Remember the newspaper?


----------



## troiej (Dec 11, 2007)

King Nismo is a poofter.. He pissed everyone off that's what he does all the time.. I've been following his threads for some time.. All childish ideas even a small kid will laugh







Get a life and socialize for the sake of world !! ******..


----------



## Mr. Keets (Jan 7, 2006)

and this thread has not been locked why??? lol


----------



## RH18 (Feb 23, 2007)

Mr. Keets said:


> and this thread has not been locked why??? lol


Because 'king nismo' brought it on himself and the mods/admin may think it might act as a deterrent for future posers/posters. 

Just a theory.


----------



## Eber (Aug 5, 2007)

Stick your head between your legs..lick your own ass and **** off! Can we talk about cars now!!!


----------



## aznevoviii (Dec 7, 2007)

I can sell you my r34 vspec for $492840928 USD. it is in US too! 
quit dreaming and wake up!


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

troiej said:


> King Nismo is a poofter.. He pissed everyone off that's what he does all the time.. I've been following his threads for some time.. All childish ideas even a small kid will laugh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what have you got against gays?

you don't come across as any better than kid nismo fyi


----------



## troiej (Dec 11, 2007)

gavman said:


> what have you got against gays?
> 
> you don't come across as any better than kid nismo fyi


What are you offended because you are gay as well ?? Hmmm...yes you are  Anyway, this thread is about teaching King Nismo a lesson. Don't compare me with him:runaway:


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

no, this thread has become open season on being a tool, and you're now in the lead my friend

what would it matter if i was gay?
you'd still be an idiot

somehow i don't think going on like ******* queer basher is going to teach this kid anything positive at all

keep your homophobic views to yourself :thumbsup:


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

troiej said:


> What are you offended because you are gay as well ?? Hmmm...yes you are  Anyway, this thread is about teaching King Nismo a lesson. Don't compare me with him:runaway:


3 really great post`s you`ve given us so far:thumbsup: 

As for KING NISMO:chuckle:


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

hodgie said:


> 3 really great post`s you`ve given us so far:thumbsup:
> 
> As for KING NISMO:chuckle:



Are we sure there not one and the same???


----------



## ANDY H (Mar 17, 2005)

^^^^thats what i was thinking!


----------



## troiej (Dec 11, 2007)

psd1 said:


> Are we sure there not one and the same???


Nah...Couldn't be bothered to do that Sorry Gavman I went over the line


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

good lad
'nuff said


----------



## NismoGTR21 (Dec 17, 2007)

tokes said:


> You obviously haven't actually been looking, because you can get an R34 non V-spec for under 65 thousand now.
> 
> Who is "your importer" with the 09 GTR, and what is your name?
> 
> Phone number and your name, or take your lying POS ass home. You're a dreamer, a 19 year old loner with no car and a shitty job who likes to live dangerously by claiming to own a GTR on the internet.


Come on, isn't it clear by now that he's full of it? Still, it is interesting to carry this on to see how far he will take this.

And not to pick on you in my first post, so don't take offense, but it seems like you put too much emphasis on him having a "shitty job" and probably flipping burgers or something. Last time I checked, they are people too, and are just working hard for a living, so take it easy.

And yes, in case you're wondering, I am in said industry, and I've had kids who worked for me become doctors, lawyers and engineers, so keep your ego in check and be nice to them when you order your fries, you never know, he might be the one who saves your life one day.


----------



## na-tsupraking (Jan 20, 2008)

ok, after seeing this thread on supraforums, and reading this thread, for some reason, supra2askyline thinks I'm KING NISMO?? wtf.....

supra2askyline, I have many people that will vouch for me on supraforums. I dont go that low to steal pics from someone and claim them as mine.... If you still dont believe me, ask an admin to do an i.p check on here since that's the only way to prove I"m not King Nismo...

I'd just like to clear things up since he thinks I'm this ****** King Nismo.


----------



## supra2aSKYLINE (Nov 25, 2007)

what is going on?????? i don't think anyone is KING NISMO, i don't care i love everyone and I'm drunk soooo who cares. i just thought it was weird that you have king in your name and king nismo knew my name and my friends name thats it. i don't think your him and even if you are i don't care. see you at a supra meet and we'll talk.

Now i have to go drink now Bye


----------



## na-tsupraking (Jan 20, 2008)

I will come to a bar louie meet when I get the MK3. lol it's just a funyn coincadince(sp?) that we both had king in our names. btw, I was at one of the bar louie meets.

remember the day the security kicked out the red supra with the evo and wrx??And then when you guys showed up, they tried to kick you out, but the old asian guy with the black supra with yellow stripes started arguing with them, then we went inside. I was with my fat friend with the 350z and the asian kid with the red rsx. I didn't say anything cause I didn't know any of you lol


----------



## supra2aSKYLINE (Nov 25, 2007)

oooh i see dude it's not you i don't care. like i said before KING NISMO knew my name and my friends name and you have King in your name but there is a pic of nismo king on here and it's not you so it can't be you so thats why i dropped it.

see you soon.


----------



## na-tsupraking (Jan 20, 2008)

supra2aSKYLINE said:


> oooh i see dude it's not you i don't care. like i said before KING NISMO knew my name and my friends name and you have King in your name but there is a pic of nismo king on here and it's not you so it can't be you so thats why i dropped it.
> 
> see you soon.


oh no problem. I just wanted to make sure , and that you wouldn't have anything against me lol.

I didn't read through this whole thread, only up until the part when you thought I was him.

Ask an admin on here to get his i.p adress, then send it to an admin on supraforums, and ask him to run it, and find out his username on supraforums.


----------



## King Nismo (Sep 22, 2006)

First off....Why are you even on this thread? I don't even have a username on supraforums.


----------



## King Nismo (Sep 22, 2006)

NismoGTR21 said:


> Come on, isn't it clear by now that he's full of it? Still, it is interesting to carry this on to see how far he will take this.
> 
> And not to pick on you in my first post, so don't take offense, but it seems like you put too much emphasis on him having a "shitty job" and probably flipping burgers or something. Last time I checked, they are people too, and are just working hard for a living, so take it easy.
> 
> And yes, in case you're wondering, I am in said industry, and I've had kids who worked for me become doctors, lawyers and engineers, so keep your ego in check and be nice to them when you order your fries, you never know, he might be the one who saves your life one day.


Flipping burgers lmao!:GrowUp:


----------



## King Nismo (Sep 22, 2006)

Geeez....And to think I just got a Desert Eagle .50 AE...aaah too bad I am not in front of all of you in person.


----------



## King Nismo (Sep 22, 2006)

Can we start this until I get manager of "Burger King"? Since I am a poser with the car and my job. Just watch out I might spit in your drink.


----------



## na-tsupraking (Jan 20, 2008)

I'm in this thread cause he thought your bitch ass was me. Your pretty pathetic if you ask me. You say those pics are from before supra2askyline bought it..... but I remember the day he posted those pics on supraforums. He took/posted those pics the day he got the car, and for those of you who are doubting it's his, I've seen it was well when I was on break one day from work, it's very beautiful.


----------



## King Nismo (Sep 22, 2006)

This is for Supra2askyline and the REST OF YOU. Dude I meant no harm I got busted plain and simple... I knew the second I posted up I would get busted. I never thought it would turn out like this though. But it is sad and funny at the same time. Its sad because I stopped posting on these forums to do you guys a favor but you kept posting so I am at it again. The funny part is Supra2askyline still can't figure out how I know his name. Bro..I know alot more about you than you think. FYI...Do you HONESTLY HONESTLY HONESTLY believe a guy that knows what I know will be at jack in the box mopping the floors and flipping burgers? I know ALOT more about you than you think I just won't post. Dude I am a high ranked person you are a cool guy man you left me alone so I will leave you alone. Fact of the matter is I have moved on and you people still posting. You act like I come in these forums still lmao its internet people I can get rid of you by a click of the mouse!!

But as much as you bash me I still love you my GT-R brothers!

BTW...NA-Tsupraking...I Seriously don't think you know who you are messing with and you seriously need to leave me alone. Take it from your pal "Supra2askyline" I won't post his real name. Keep at it bro..I will have your social Security Number on EVERY forum by the end of This week. You can be found you live in IL you are an american! I will have you fighting ID theft for the rest of your life....


----------



## jjpea (Aug 25, 2007)

King Nismo said:


> Geeez....And to think I just got a Desert Eagle .50 AE...aaah too bad I am not in front of all of you in person.


you don't have the [email protected] lets see what you look like because it's not this!


----------



## jjpea (Aug 25, 2007)

jjpea said:


> you don't have the [email protected] lets see what you look like because it's not this!


never mind, i found your picture.:chuckle:


----------



## supra2aSKYLINE (Nov 25, 2007)

alright, Nismo King please PM me with the info you have on me, please tell me how you know my name. thats all i care about. and that will be the end of it just PM me thats all you have to do and it's over i will not bring it up again.


----------



## na-tsupraking (Jan 20, 2008)

supra2aSKYLINE said:


> alright, Nismo King please PM me with the info you have on me, please tell me how you know my name. thats all i care about. and that will be the end of it just PM me thats all you have to do and it's over i will not bring it up again.


I would like to know as well. KING NISMO, go right ahead and do whatever u want.

supra2askyline, I think he just went on supraforums, and saw people posting your name in the midwest section. Cause everyone in that section knows everyone else and just post their real names instead of their display names.


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

King Nismo said:


> Geeez....And to think I just got a Desert Eagle .50 AE...aaah too bad I am not in front of all of you in person.


a license for a gun does not a man make
just proves how fcuked up your gun control laws are

and just when i was starting to feel sorry for you, kid pismo'


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

King Nismo said:


> I know ALOT more about you than you think I just won't post. Dude I am a high ranked person
> 
> 
> BTW...NA-Tsupraking...I Seriously don't think you know who you are messing with and you seriously need to leave me alone. Take it from your pal "Supra2askyline" I won't post his real name. Keep at it bro..I will have your social Security Number on EVERY forum by the end of This week. You can be found you live in IL you are an american! I will have you fighting ID theft for the rest of your life....


i've seen just about enough of your shite
you have nothing positive to contribute

hitting the red button now

hope others do the same and you get banned

we can absolutely do without pr1cks like you here...in fact the species could do without you on the planet

here went kid nismo, gun fan
the type of loser who takes a gun into school to try and recapture the kudos lost by bullshitting everyone

and what happens next..?


----------



## RH18 (Feb 23, 2007)

King Nismo said:


> Geeez....And to think I just got a Desert Eagle .50 AE...aaah too bad I am not in front of all of you in person.


is that a threat to anyone in particular? do you actually have one? have you got your R35 yet?

please show us kid nismo.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Yawn.


----------

